# Vibration While Driving



## tex_ka95 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 2003 Altima 2.5S w/43K miles. For about 6 month or so the whole car has been vibrating between 25-40MPH. It mainly does it when I am coasting or accelerating only slightly. It does NOT vibrate when I hit the brakes. I recently got new tires all around and new brake pads up front hoping that would fix it, but it seems worse now. 

I took it to the dealer and they said I need brakes and rotors all around. They said the rotors are warped which doesn't surprise me the way I drive. But then why does the car not vibrate when I hit the brakes?? My last car had that problem many times and it drove fine but only vibrated and shook when I hit the brakes. This car brakes fine. They quoted me $1100 for the job and I of course told them to F$$K off!! 

Anyway, does anyone else have this problem? The vibration kinda feels like when you drive over a rumble strip or when you drive over blacktop that has been ripped up in preparation for re-paving.

Erik


----------



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

tex_ka95 said:


> I have a 2003 Altima 2.5S w/43K miles. For about 6 month or so the whole car has been vibrating between 25-40MPH. It mainly does it when I am coasting or accelerating only slightly. It does NOT vibrate when I hit the brakes. I recently got new tires all around and new brake pads up front hoping that would fix it, but it seems worse now.
> 
> I took it to the dealer and they said I need brakes and rotors all around. They said the rotors are warped which doesn't surprise me the way I drive. But then why does the car not vibrate when I hit the brakes?? My last car had that problem many times and it drove fine but only vibrated and shook when I hit the brakes. This car brakes fine. They quoted me $1100 for the job and I of course told them to F$$K off!!
> 
> ...




I had a similar problem and it turned out to be the rear rotors were warped. Also, check your wheel balance at a reputable place.


----------



## driftdreamr (Oct 30, 2006)

Check the wheel balance, especially if you have the alloy wheels that need to have "tape weights" installed instead of the normal clip on style. If the tape weights aren't installed properly they have a tendency to fly off.


----------



## Rammstein (Nov 6, 2006)

I would inspect the following things first:
Alignment of the car
Tread wear pattern on the tires
Wheel balance
Shock absorbers

It wouldnt be your brakes unless you notice it during braking.
$1100 for a brake job is a bit much. You can do it yourself and save money. I am surprised that at 43K you need new brakes. My wife's Altima went 75K on the original brakes and they still had pad life left. I guess he isnt as hard on the car as all of us.


----------

